# Hydration packs



## rsb_924 (May 30, 2014)

Ok, im looking for a hydration pack, nothing to fancy.. 
I have a (fanny) pack that I have had for years and love it to death. It is bigger than most fanny pack and day packs that are out there on the market today.

Instead of getting another pack I was just thinking on adding a small hydration pack to the existing pack? The fanny pack I have is made by outdoor Engineering INC, out of Morgan Utah. And it has only a water bottle on the side of it. So in the past I just took extra water bottles. So I have been looking to add a hydration pack to my existing pack. 
Any thoughts? 

Also looking for any info on the external pack frame for this packs any information would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## rsb_924 (May 30, 2014)

anybody??


----------



## fishreaper (Jan 2, 2014)

If you're looking for something fairly versatile, I'd look at the Eberlestock mini-me hydration bag. It's kind of expensive I imagine for what you're looking for, but you can always attach a scabbard for a rifle/shotgun or their ripcord bucket system for a bow which I've found to be fairly versatile for anything from an actual bow to tent. I've technically got both on my X-1 bag and I've really enjoyed both.

it is also worth noting that it is a 3 liter hydration pack.

http://www.eberlestock.com/miva/mer...tore_Code=E1&Product_Code=H1&Category_Code=BP

For the 50 dollar cheaper option

http://www.eberlestock.com/miva/mer...tore_Code=E1&Product_Code=H7&Category_Code=BP

Same story. I don't have any person experience with these hydro-packs but I do like their accessories.


----------



## rsb_924 (May 30, 2014)

thanks fishreaper, i thnk eberlestock mini-me will work great thanks for the info.
the ripcord bucket system work as well..


----------



## Skally (Apr 20, 2012)

I have a geigerrig I really like.


----------

